# Yeast infection/Dermatitis



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello all  hope you and your pooches are well. 

I hope someone can help me - Darcie will be 2 in July and is an absolute joy to have shes just fab! Over the past 4months or so she has been itching around her mouth, chin and occasionally licks/nibbles her paws. The vet said this is a yeast infection/dermatitis and has give us Hibiscrub to bathe her mouth. We have been using this but does not seem to be improving, I really dont know what else to try and ease this as its awful to see Darcie suffering, sometimes she really whines when she is itching so really isnt nice 

She is on barking heads foodwhich she really enjoys but I am willing to change this if it will help her. She used to be on Royal Canin but I changed this when she was 1 so I dont think this could have brought it on but I guess may be a possibility. Hope someone has come across this before and can offer some advice 

Thank-you xx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

When we were told that some dogs tend to get yeast infections we switched to a food that had no yeast in it and was less likely to produce it. Willow never got another infection. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Definitely check her food. And if it continues then try a complementary therapy, be it homeopathy, acupuncture etc. What ever it takes. . Topical applications do not get to the root cause.


----------

